# WOT NO GIFT VOUICHERS?



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Just been on the club site and looking at the merchandise but can't find if we have gift vouchers I can't believe we don't have them, surely not. If there are where are they and if there aren't why ever not esp at this time of year? I do hope i'm wrong. :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi Les , I thought of this a while back but it is just too much trouble to administer. Do we give change ? How do we make sure the vouchers are valid? We don't even do this at work as it is such a pain. We already get a lot of people buying memberships as presents so I don't think its that much of a problem. I though you would have been in a better mood after yesterday anyhow ?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Hi Les , I thought of this a while back but it is just too much trouble to administer. Do we give change ? How do we make sure the vouchers are valid? We already get a lot of people buying memberships as presents so I don't think its that much of a problem. I though you would have been in a better mood after yesterday anyhow ?


LOL I never get in a bad mood  what you on about?
BTW we were bloody lucky as we played crap IMO buta wins a win. We would have got stuffed by a good team (even a mid team to be honest) the way we played. Still about time we had some luck came our way.

Now re gift vouchers, 
Surely it can't be so difficult to produce them and as regards giving money back simple question simple answer NO but you can have credit for the remainder. I think the club is missing out big time financially ( esp this time of year) you don't need to issue paper vouchers, how about a credit on the club to use for anything the club sells inc membership and you simply draw it off? :? My sons just asked me what I want for Christmas and I would have said a TTOC voucher/credit


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sorry Les but having spent most of this year dealing with credit card fraud that ran into the hundreds of thousands I may be overly cautious at the moment. Like most ideas it seems so easy to start with but the actual detail of handling them would take so long and be so involved as to make it unworkable. Like I said if a major TOC with 3k+ employees can't deal with it what chance has a small band of volunteers ?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Sorry Les but having spent most of this year dealing with credit card fraud that ran into the hundreds of thousands I may be overly cautious at the moment. Like most ideas it seems so easy to start with but the actual detail of handling them would take so long and be so involved as to make it unworkable. Like I said if a major TOC with 3k+ employees can't deal with it what chance has a small band of volunteers ?


I understand what you are saying but I would have thought to put money up front as a credit and for only the member having access to it wouldn't have been too big a problem but I bow to your greater knowledge.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

The difficulty is setting it up to go to the user... what happens if someone mis spells the recipients name? what happens if the person is a not a member, b never been on the TTOC website or set up an account...

Logistically it is a nightmare, and as Andy says it would be impossible to manage it. without having a POS like M&S/Next/boots it is physically impossible to manage it...

Brilliant idea as Andy points out. but just not conceivable as an option for us


----------

